
USB 3.0 Hard Drives Can Cause Wi-Fi Interference - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/usb-3.0-hard-drives-can-cause-wi-fi-interference
======
davethenerd
Interesting report from Intel came out recently which is also (sparsely)
corroborated by Apple's FAQ entry on the subject. Very interesting... and
surprising. You'd think that perhaps someone like the FCC would have rules in
place to keep this kind of thing from happening!

~~~
akiselev
This isn't something that FCC regulations would easily catch. I'm assuming
that the USB connector is properly grounded when the hard drive was being
tested and no device was connected when the laptop was being tested.

